# New Find SPACELINER. Great Story!



## Wayne Adam (Oct 1, 2012)

This is pretty cool... Last week I was driving to town when I decided to stop at a garage sale about 6 miles from my house.
I looked around for a few minutes at all the typical garage sale stuff like furniture, kids toys, etc. As I was leaving, I said to the lady that
all I really collect is old bikes.  As I was leaving, she said that she did have an old bike in the barn. ( I have heard that before, and it
usually turns out to be some rusty, worthless ten speed). She then opens the barn door, moves a couple pieces of siding, and there it was... 
A totally intact, original 1964 Men's Deluxe Spaceliner complete except for the tail light lens. She told me to make her an offer. I figured that I would start low 
and work my way up to about $200.00. So, I said "how about $50.00?", Then she said OK!.
 This bike will clean up great. I will of course restore it to show condition like my other bikes. The perfect mate for my restored ladies spaceliner. This bike even has the original Sears Heavy Duty Redline tires in perfect contition!
 Anyway, Thanks for listening to my story................Wayne


----------



## Sulley (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow very nice and a great story, there still out there.  Sulley


----------



## jd56 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Nice Wayne*

How does the saying go "I don;t search for my bikes they find me" or something like that.
Dude that is in great shape. Not much cleaning to as I see it. 
Is it a kickback rear hub or a single speed?
Are those the tires that came on it?

Nice deal my friend. If the ladies is yours as well, it will be a good marriage. 
My Astros look great as a pair too.

Really $50?...wow!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks Sulley, Hey John.*

Thanks Sulley. Hey John jd56. Of course you know the Ladies Spaceliner is mine, you have seen it before.
 Also, yes indeed, only $50.00!. My daughter said that I should go back and give the lady more money, 
but I am sure I have overpaid in the past, so it all evens out.
 The rear hub is a single speed, but I plan on taking the perfect kick back wheel off of my 1960 Higgins.
 The tires are original to the bike. They offered the whitewalls back then or the heavy duty redlines.
 I am out of control lately with the bike buying, and this weekend coming up is Trexlertown PA. I know I will be coming
home with something from there.
                                                         Wayne


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 1, 2012)

That is the cleanest "barn find" I have seen in a while.  Nice. Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Hope to see you there.*



Wayne Adam said:


> Thanks Sulley. Hey John jd56. Of course you know the Ladies Spaceliner is mine, you have seen it before.
> Also, yes indeed, only $50.00!. My daughter said that I should go back and give the lady more money,
> but I am sure I have overpaid in the past, so it all evens out.
> The rear hub is a single speed, but I plan on taking the perfect kick back wheel off of my 1960 Higgins.
> ...




I too hope to make the T/town show. Planned on riding with scrubbinrims Chris.

Send me you phone number so we can hook up that weekend.


----------



## miller32 (Oct 1, 2012)

Great story. Great find. Never forget to ask at a garage sale about old bikes. Good score....and one heck of a cool bike!!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice find!  One of the few post war, midweights I like.  Thanks for sharing.  

I had a similar experience once, and before leaving the garage sale I asked about old bikes and the woman took me in the garage and offered me a womans hardware badged pre-war Schwinn that was sporting a sweet Lobdell horizontal saddle!  You never know...

Alan


----------



## BrentP (Oct 2, 2012)

OMG... what a beautiful find.

If you need a rear lens, shoot me a pm.  I can help.


----------



## daved66 (Oct 2, 2012)

I always ask at yard sales if they have any bikes.

at one yard sale, I asked the lady running it if they had any bikes...  A lady at the yard sale said she had 2 old schwinns!

I gave her my nunber, she called me the next day.  I went over and picked up 2 stunning 5 speeds, like new.  still had the plastic "nub" on the kick stand.  One was a lime green surburban with black pin stripes, plus a schwinn bag on the back od the seat. $20 each, and they were mine

you never know.  never hurts to ask!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 4, 2012)

*Since we are talking about garage sale encounters...*

My last sale encounter involved coming across a Schwinn Panther hanging upside down in a garage. The wife said it had been there 30 years and she would call her husband since they were moving and she wanted it gone (wish she sold it to me right there as all the other wives do). So as agreed, I came back and I just couldn't pry it from him. "I'll fix it up someday, I've got parts in the attic". BULL$HIT! I have heard that story before and so have many other guys out there. If that old car or bike hasn't been fixed in 30 years, it never will be and we all know the fate of them most of the time. I made generous offer for the bike since it had the Bendix Blue Band but it just wasn't going. I wasn't buying that 70s Huffy 3-Speed either. A womens bicycle for $125 - what a rip. I lowballed on an old school mountin bike to fix and flip. It will pay for my wasted time and gas.

I have about quit going to sales, its just not worth it anymore, not in my area. Either things are picked over or overpriced.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 5, 2012)

Early every Saturday morning while out riding, I hit as many garage sales as I can find. I ask the same question about having any old bikes, and about 95% say no. But the remaining 5% say yes, although some are just kids bikes. I have gotten a few gems this way, so the old expression "it never hurts to ask" rings true.


----------



## krateman (Oct 6, 2012)

Who made the Spaceliner, Sears? What years were these produced? How much should I pay for one in complete, but needing a little refurbishing condition? What a nice find. Thanks.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 8, 2012)

*Murray.*

Murray made the Spaceliner FOR Sears. Sears, itself never built bikes, themselves to sell.

Jim.


----------



## BrentP (Oct 10, 2012)

krateman said:


> Who made the Spaceliner, Sears? What years were these produced? How much should I pay for one in complete, but needing a little refurbishing condition? What a nice find. Thanks.




As stated by Schwinndemonium, in the case of the Spaceliner, it was built by Murray for Sears and the patented Viktor Schreckengost design was exclusive to Sears. The first generation Spaceliner with horizontal tank (the OP's barn find) was built in 1964 and 1965.  It was followed up by the second generation 'thrust forward' design that was built from 1966-68, so all told the Spaceliner in both versions was built for five years.  

There were also numerous variations of the Spaceliner built each year, with different options, coatings, etc., and all had a unique product number.  In 1964/65 there were 20 Spaceliner variants, and in 1966-68 it expanded to 30 variants.  The lowest end, base, painted model (with Version 1 horizontal tank design) was the only model produced unchanged for the entire five years of the Spaceliner run.  Early versions that were chromed to some degree and had additional options were discontinued in 1966 when the new thrust forward (7 shaped down-tube tank) design was introduced.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 10, 2012)

BrentP said:


> As stated by Schwinndemonium, in the case of the Spaceliner, it was built by Murray for Sears and the patented Viktor Schreckengost design was exclusive to Sears. The first generation Spaceliner with horizontal tank (the OP's barn find) was built in 1964 and 1965.  It was followed up by the second generation 'thrust forward' design that was built from 1966-68, so all told the Spaceliner in both versions was built for five years.
> 
> There were also numerous variations of the Spaceliner built each year, with different options, coatings, etc., and all had a unique product number.  In 1964/65 there were 20 Spaceliner variants, and in 1966-68 it expanded to 30 variants.  The lowest end, base, painted model (with Version 1 horizontal tank design) was the only model produced unchanged for the entire five years of the Spaceliner run.  Early versions that were chromed to some degree and had additional options were discontinued in 1966 when the new thrust forward (7 shaped down-tube tank) design was introduced.




THAT MANY?! Good Lord! I know the Murray Muscle Bikes have serial numbers that are decoded like a V.I.N. on a car and they can tell where the bike was sold, what wheel size it had, what speeds it had, etc. I wonder if the Spaceliner-style bikes can be decoded in a similar way?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Post on the "Lets see your spaceliner" post*

The more I look at this amazing find the more I drool. 

Wayne, be sure to post the pics on the "lets see your chromed Spaceliner styled bike" thread.

Just an outstanding find....I know you were hootin and hollering all the way home with that one.


----------



## BrentP (Oct 12, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> THAT MANY?! Good Lord! I know the Murray Muscle Bikes have serial numbers that are decoded like a V.I.N. on a car and they can tell where the bike was sold, what wheel size it had, what speeds it had, etc. I wonder if the Spaceliner-style bikes can be decoded in a similar way?




I've been compiling a database of Spaceliner serial numbers over the past year (the serial numbers identify exactly what the bike was in terms of all its options, wheel size, gearing, trim level, boys/girls version, but not where it was sold... that would be pretty amazing).  Once I have photographs of all the various combinations, I will probably see about uploading it as a permanent reference to The CABE.  I'm still missing a few photos, unfortunately, but other than that the database is complete (and will be the only one available anywhere, to my knowledge).

Brent

EDIT:  I have finished compiling my database and posted the information in its own thread, here >>>  The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference


----------



## puddlz (Oct 22, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> This is pretty cool... Last week I was driving to town when I decided to stop at a garage sale about 6 miles from my house.
> I looked around for a few minutes at all the typical garage sale stuff like furniture, kids toys, etc. As I was leaving, I said to the lady that
> all I really collect is old bikes.  As I was leaving, she said that she did have an old bike in the barn. ( I have heard that before, and it
> usually turns out to be some rusty, worthless ten speed). She then opens the barn door, moves a couple pieces of siding, and there it was...
> ...




Wayne I have the 2 same bicycles but mine are Deluxe models, SMOKING find my friend.


----------

